# shaving the trunk keyhole and emblem



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

people ben asking me to show them when i finaly finish this project and im pretty mutch done besides painting the car where i got the primer on it





























after that decided to sand and primer the whole thing so the paint will all be the same and now i have this


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks a little naked to me

but looks like you did a pretty good job


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> looks a little naked to me
> 
> but looks like you did a pretty good job


well eventualy when i get my body kit ima shave my reverse lights and put them in the back bumper and shave the trunk flat and inster the license plate angle and tucked in a lil bit so itll look good. but just for now i like it. also im in the proces of shaving all body lines on the car just since the blown motor i ben putting all my time into getting it running again. hense why the car is up on jacks.. also looking at it itll look better once i get a spoiler for it like an erebuni i think thats how you spell it or an oem one


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

please leave your licence plate straight. please.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice job 
but like ^ said, leave the plate straight. That thing only works on pickup trucks lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks good, how about a close up shot? So are you going to takcle that dent in the trunk now?



B14_Stealth said:


> nice job
> but like ^ said, leave the plate straight. That thing only works on pickup trucks lol


Im sorry but it doesnt look good on any car/truck. JMO....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think it does, on lowrider pickups. If the car is tricked out then the tricked out plate matches.


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

you did a great job man, looks good :cheers:


----------



## Mod_That_Sentra (Oct 23, 2004)

So, How do you open the trunk???

Looks good though.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

with the lever on the inside


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

What happen when the cable failed? Or when the trunk lock is on?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

if the cable fails..then you just open the back seat and go through it.
My lock has been busted for like 2 years now. i always use the lever.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Togie said:


> What happen when the cable failed? Or when the trunk lock is on?


if it fails and i have to get in my truink that bad i will just rip that peice i just shaved off and i left the key hole behind it


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

my lock was busted when I bought the car...I replaced it though, 45$ at a dealership.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

$45?? Not worth it to me, im cheap


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Looks good, how about a close up shot? So are you going to takcle that dent in the trunk now?
> 
> 
> Im sorry but it doesnt look good on any car/truck. JMO....


ill get a close up shot soon just the paint was wet that day and i didnt want to push it all the way in for the 4 snaps cause i would ruine the paint and didnt want the hudge gap to show up but now its all tighten and snapped down ill get another picture soon


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

so you just bondoed it? Over time with opening and closing your trunk it'll probably crack.


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

not necessarily. If he used the good bondo for body work .The cat-hair reinforced stuff, and then layered a little bondo overtop, hell be fine. Thats what most body work professionals will do, including what i did to fix the side of my car.

Id be worried more about weathering, if the bondo gets cold, then gets hot real quick, itll crack.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

200sxCaNaDiaN said:


> Id be worried more about weathering, if the bondo gets cold, then gets hot real quick, itll crack.


Desert?
j/k


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

200sxCaNaDiaN said:


> not necessarily. If he used the good bondo for body work .The cat-hair reinforced stuff, and then layered a little bondo overtop, hell be fine. Thats what most body work professionals will do, including what i did to fix the side of my car.
> 
> Id be worried more about weathering, if the bondo gets cold, then gets hot real quick, itll crack.


the back hasnt really cracked that ive knoticed but on the side of my car where i was shaving the lines acrros the doors and all that since i never go to finish it i just primmered over it i knoticed now its cracking but it could be because its metal and that gets cold alot easier than that plastic peice


----------

